# Help!! Disgusting Discovery In Camper



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Somebody help me!!! After at least 3 to 4 years, yeah years, DH decided to pop up the ol Trail Manor camper. Let me tell you that the mice have been having a real good time!!! For Pete's sake I had to use a scraper to remove the yuck from the corners of the floor. So after spending a few days cleaning with Pine Sol and scrubbers, I have finally gotten to the soft stuff. The cushions are so stinky! :yuck: I have used upholstery cleaner, but that really didn't do much. I wanted to take the covers off, but, that is a no go. They don't come off. So come on somebody tell me that there is a solution!!!:facepalm: Please, I am begging. I have got fabric spray, but I am afraid that this is way beyond that, at least for now.
Would vinegar help at all? Will it eat the foam under the covers? Am I doomed to have to make new cushions? Say it isn't so.... Any way thanks so much for all your help. I know that if there is any thing that will help the good folks on HT will have an answer!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Mice can carry hauntavirus and many other things, be careful. You should wear a mask and gloves. If I remember right bleach will kill it, but check that.
Since the dust from droppings can carry the disease, I'd throw all the fabric and cushions away and replace. Saving money is not worth risking your life!

I would clean up all the hard surfaces with a strong soap and bleach water, flooding the camper with the solution and maybe using a pressure washer. Actually, I would haul it to the dump, but my decision would be based on how common hauntavirus and other mouse borne diseases are in your area. If you haven't used the camper in a long time, chances are you will work very hard to clean it and use it once, maybe. 

Check the symptoms of hauntavirus, if you have any, go right to the doctor and tell him what you have been doing. Here at least, it is a real concern.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

I'd trash the cushions and anything soft that can't be bleached the heck out of. Not worth it.


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

Molly is right. Hanta virus is nothing to sneeze at! I assume you didn't use the mask to clean initially. Look up this website and do not hesitate to mention what you did to your doctor if/when you go in for anything.

http://www.cdc.gov/hantavirus/

As far as any soft surfaces, the urine has probably soaked all the way through and the item should simply be discarded. 

Since it's the end of summer, many places will have both indoor and outdoor cushions on sale. Try Big Lots / KMart / Wally. World / Dollar General ect for sales.


----------

